# Rat ran away



## nitaant (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi

I had my two female ratties out with me on the couch. I was reading a book and letting them roam about around me/playing with them a little now and then. I suddenly discovered that they had found their way onto the floor (they have never before left the couch). I tried to catch them slowly and calmly but they started slipping away. Push came to shove and I had to be a little more proactive in trying to catch them. Managed to catch one but the other ran away good. 

I found she was living under my dishwasher-washbasin cabinet area. I left food and water for her. Once or twice when I could see her peeping out from behind the plumbing, I would close off the upper floor of their cage, leaving the rat that hasn't run away in the top level, and leaving the lower cage door open for the runaway rat, just in front of the cabinet.

I would hear from the other room the sound of their wodent wheel running, which is on the lower level, indicating that she had returned. The minute I would come back to check she would bolt out back into the cabinet. So I decided to give her more time when I knew she was in that to just rush back, but she never returned to the cage since then. I saw her one time after that, stroked her head a little as she was peeping out, then gently tried to put my hand around her body, and she bit me and drew blood.

A rather alarming thing I discovered yesterday, that she isn't taking food and isn't peeping out. I then discovered some of her droppings near a floor level air conditioning duct that WAS covered by its little wooden grill cover, but that the wooden grill was pushed slightly aside, exposing the air conditioning vent, and am afraid that she has gone inside.

Is there any hope of getting her?

I ordered a haveaheart squirrel trap that will arrive today, but I don't know if its any use if shes left into the air duct


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

If she went into the duct, is it possible for her to get back out on her own, or could she fall down in it and be trapped in there?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't know what your chances of getting her back are. It's worth giving it a shot though. It sounds like they're new rats with her being nervous? I'd suggest you thoroughly rat-proof areas your remaining girl will be freeranging. Rats can easily find their way off sofas/beds etc.


----------



## nitaant (Jun 5, 2009)

Lea said:


> If she went into the duct, is it possible for her to get back out on her own, or could she fall down in it and be trapped in there?


I don't know the blueprint of this house...ill have to check with the landlord.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

nitaant said:


> Lea said:
> 
> 
> > If she went into the duct, is it possible for her to get back out on her own, or could she fall down in it and be trapped in there?
> ...


Is that a good idea? Some landlords may be wary having rats anyway, never mind if they're loose in the property. Perhaps you could ask a neighbour (not mentioning rats) out of curiousity?


----------



## nitaant (Jun 5, 2009)

good news. She was still in the kitchen. The haveaheart rat trap caught her, and shes safely back in her cage


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

nitaant said:


> good news. She was still in the kitchen. The haveaheart rat trap caught her, and shes safely back in her cage


Thank goodness. I'll let my girls free range, but I check the room I'm going to let them in first entirely to make sure that even if they wander around on the floor, there isn't anything for them to get into or any way for them to escape.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Phew, that's lucky!  Is she OK or did the experience have any bad effects of her?


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

hope she is ok...


----------



## nitaant (Jun 5, 2009)

Lea said:


> Phew, that's lucky!  Is she OK or did the experience have any bad effects of her?


It seems to have affected her negatively. Shes seems to be very interested in escaping again, doesn't like me much anymore, and when I tried to pet her on the back she bit me and drew blood.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

That's too bad, I was wondering if something like that might happen. You may have to "re-tame" her as if she was a new rat.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Unfortunately getting that taste of freedom before truly bonding with you means the process will be really delayed. I DO love havahart traps and actually have 2 myself. LOL


----------

